# Buying powdered gelatin in Mexico



## John Frusciante (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello everybody, I will be soon residing in Guadalajara, Jalisco.
I use powdered gelatin and collagen hydrolisate for health reasons, and also as a ingredient to make certain foods. 
In Italy I could get Great Lakes Gelatin which I really liked, or other brands, but I haven't been able to find a similar product in Mexico. Anyone knows of an altenative good quality product I can buy in Mexico?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

John Frusciante said:


> Hello everybody, I will be soon residing in Guadalajara, Jalisco.
> I use powdered gelatin and collagen hydrolisate for health reasons, and also as a ingredient to make certain foods.
> In Italy I could get Great Lakes Gelatin which I really liked, or other brands, but I haven't been able to find a similar product in Mexico. Anyone knows of an alternative good quality product I can buy in Mexico?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Have you tried Mamá Coneja. They sell all kinds of things in bulk. I haven't looked for powdered gelatin, but if I remember I will look next trip. I have to go there in a few days or a week or so. A search on their web site for "gelatina" only brought up "agar", a common substitute, so maybe it is not available there.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I’ve only ever seen Knox gelatine, but it is in all the supermarkets where I live. It is called Knox _grenatina en polvo_.
Gelatine desserts are very popular and very artistic here – you can buy them in any cake shop. So possibly stores that sell cake-making supplies might have a greater variety of gelatine.


----------



## John Frusciante (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for replying. I think the trick is that in Mexico the gelatin is called "grenetina" for some reason. In fact, searching for it will bring up a few results:

(I can't put the link because I only have 1 post now, but you can find out by searching that)

I've been able to find a couple hydrolisate products, I just hope they're comparable to the Great Lakes brand that doesn't seem to be available in Mexico.


----------



## John Frusciante (Jan 3, 2017)

maesonna said:


> I’ve only ever seen Knox gelatine, but it is in all the supermarkets where I live. It is called Knox _grenatina en polvo_.
> Gelatine desserts are very popular and very artistic here – you can buy them in any cake shop. So possibly stores that sell cake-making supplies might have a greater variety of gelatine.


Yes, I suspected the Knox was available there, but so far in supermarkets' websites I've mostly if not only seen flavored gelatin which I dislike. Is the kind you commonly seen unflavored? 
Thank you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

John Frusciante said:


> Thanks for replying. I think the trick is that in Mexico the gelatin is called "grenetina" for some reason. In fact, searching for it will bring up a few results:
> 
> (I can't put the link because I only have 1 post now, but you can find out by searching that)
> 
> I've been able to find a couple hydrolisate products, I just hope they're comparable to the Great Lakes brand that doesn't seem to be available in Mexico.


Knowing the name helps.

Mamá Coneja carries three different varieties: Grenetina 275 Bloom's, 280 Bloom's, and Nacional. (Bloom = a rating of the strength of the gel). You mentioned you will be living in Guadalajara. There are several Mamá Coneja stores in Gdl.


----------



## John Frusciante (Jan 3, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Knowing the name helps.
> 
> Mamá Coneja carries three different varieties: Grenetina 275 Bloom's, 280 Bloom's, and Nacional. (Bloom = a rating of the strength of the gel). You mentioned you will be living in Guadalajara. There are several Mamá Coneja stores in Gdl.


I wish the website had more information. I don't know that "nacional" means, I'll have to find out... Thanks for your help!


----------

